# 95% chocolate in Lidl



## Drummer (Oct 29, 2019)

I called into Lidl on my way back from longsword practice tonight and found that they have a 95 percent cocoa chocolate bar on sale for £1.39 for over 100 gm - I think it could be 125gm, but need to check.
Have not tried it yet - I don't eat late in the day, but it is under 13 percent carbs.


----------



## Sally W (Oct 29, 2019)

This chocolate is absolutely delicious. I don’t even like dark but it’s very creamy. Only sell it at Christmas so I’ll be stocking up this year.


----------



## Krafty sue (Oct 29, 2019)

Soooooo as type 2 chocolate is possible? 
I am Newbie and wading through the info.... confused for the most part.


----------



## Stitch147 (Oct 29, 2019)

We do a 100% cocoa in M&S, not tried it yet though.


----------



## Drummer (Oct 29, 2019)

I suppose the only better option would be 100 percent - but 95 is good.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 30, 2019)

Benny G said:


> The 100% bars are both expensive and hard to find.



They're not as easy to find. Sainsburies sell some (though not regularly in my local stores, I think), for example https://www.sainsburys.co.uk/shop/gb/groceries/montezuma-100%-dark-chocolate-bar--orange---nibs-100g

(Waitrose also sell Montezuma chocolates.)

£1.50 for 100g isn't too bad (though that is an offer, so maybe Sainsburies is dropping them).


----------



## Sally W (Oct 30, 2019)

Benny G said:


> The 100% bars are both expensive and hard to find. My local Morrison's sold off their remaining 100% bars, I bought the last dozen reduced from £3 to £1 each, subsequently 85% is their darkest offering.


@Benny G the Lidl ones as really nice too. Not your typical dark chocolate taste if you can find them best to stock up as they disappear January


----------



## Sharron1 (Oct 30, 2019)

Sally W said:


> This chocolate is absolutely delicious. I don’t even like dark but it’s very creamy. Only sell it at Christmas so I’ll be stocking up this year.


Aldi do an amazing  85% dark chocolate bar. Delicious, ok carb for a few squares.It is £1.39. They also a dark chilli chocolate bar equally yum


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 30, 2019)

Sharron1 said:


> Aldi do an amazing 85% dark chocolate bar. Delicious, ok carb for a few squares.It is £1.39. They also a dark chilli chocolate bar equally yum


Aldi's 85% is 5 individually wrapped 25g bars not just 1 full bar and there are no squares to each individual bar, I buy tonnes of the stuff


----------



## eggyg (Oct 31, 2019)

85% is the most I can tolerate, I tried the Montezuma 100% but it was so bitter!  I bought some amazing 80% in Bruges which they made on the premises, the cocoa beans were from Panama. It was fruity and smooth but very expensive! I just usually stick with 85% Green &Black or Lindt, one or the other are usually on offer at £3 for 2.


----------



## Kaylz (Oct 31, 2019)

eggyg said:


> 85% is the most I can tolerate, I tried the Montezuma 100% but it was so bitter!  I bought some amazing 80% in Bruges which they made on the premises, the cocoa beans were from Panama. It was fruity and smooth but very expensive! I just usually stick with 85% Green &Black or Lindt, one or the other are usually on offer at £3 for 2.


I've got some of Montezuma's 100% in  the cupboard, probably out of date as been there a very long time as haven't gotten round to trying it, my treat 3 times a week is Aldi 85% as I find that sweet as every other day its Lindt 90% YUM lol xx


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 31, 2019)

eggyg said:


> 85% is the most I can tolerate, I tried the Montezuma 100% but it was so bitter!



I find the same: 100% is just too high, even with some of their flavourings. I generally enjoy their chocolate (they have a shop nearby), but the 100% stuff isn't for me.


----------



## Robin (Oct 31, 2019)

Drummer said:


> I called into Lidl on my way back from longsword practice tonight and found that they have a 95 percent cocoa chocolate bar on sale for £1.39 for over 100 gm - I think it could be 125gm, but need to check.
> Have not tried it yet - I don't eat late in the day, but it is under 13 percent carbs.


Thanks for the tip off, have just bought some! Yes, it’s a 125g pack, for £1.39. They also had 85% in the same range, in case 95% is too dark for some.


----------

